#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Customização de firmware do roteador IntelBras com problema ao customizar com IP Estático na WAN

## filipirocha

Olá!
Fiz a customização do Firmware e atualizei o roteador com esse firmware, todas as configurações feitas na customização funcionaram, MENOS a configuração do IP, MÁSCARA E GATEWAY na WAN que ficou em branco no roteador, a configuração do DNS aparece como deveria, menos as informadas acima.
Estou indexando o print da tela de configuração e do roteador.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tive um problema semelhante. Programei um roteador Intelbrás, nem sei o modelo mas é com duas antenas sem 5.8 rsrs.
Programei com IP estático na Wan e desativei o DHCP, foi muito bem por quase um ano. Travou tudo, fiz as configurações originais de fábrica blz. Programei tudo de novo, quem disse que funcionou; habilitei o DHCP foi razoável por que ainda estava perdendo pacotes na Wan com a Lan até travar de novo, só vindo a funcionar com Wan dinâmico.
Analisando foi só vencer a garantia( 3 anos), que começa essa dor de cabeça por algo que na época custava R$ 270,00, antes um Multilaser com R$ 95,00 na época também e saída para antena externa que funciona até hoje e já queimou umas 3 fontes, fontes ficaram mais caras do que um roteador novo kkkkk, ainda tem um Greatek que já tem 5 anos, e suas fontes também já queimaram. São 3 famílias a qual dividia internet, hoje cada um contrato e sempre estou auxiliando.

Eu uso um 3Com e bullet m2 este em bridge e não tem melhor coisa, se não ficasse tão caro eu aconselho a usarem o bullet m2 ou groove e limitando as em 15 dBm com antena de 8 dBi se for para usar somente em wi-fi mas o gasto fica em torno de R$ 500,00 até o dobro conforme a antena. Usava com 20 dBm, reduzi para 15 dBm, dentro do perímetro ( 200 m²) não fez diferença nenhuma, mas perto dele 3 metros não fica cheio o sinal do wi-fi, acredito que posso reduzir mais ainda.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá!
> Fiz a customização do Firmware e atualizei o roteador com esse firmware, todas as configurações feitas na customização funcionaram, MENOS a configuração do IP, MÁSCARA E GATEWAY na WAN que ficou em branco no roteador, a configuração do DNS aparece como deveria, menos as informadas acima.
> Estou indexando o print da tela de configuração e do roteador.



Bom dia, 

Agradecemos por reportar o erro, nossa equipe já resolveu. 

Qualquer dúvida estamos a disposição.

----------


## filipirocha

Refiz o procedimento e realmente funcionou.
Agradeço a atenção!

----------

